# Weird fish at Pioneer Park



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just read this in the paper today, thought it was good enough to share with those who dont get the standard. It will be interesting to see what they find out.

http://www.standard.net/live/news/129568/


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks like a burbot that needs a dental plan to me!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! I fished that pond every other day for 6 years as a kid. I never caught one of them!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a Walleye to me. Who knows, pretty crazy.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

jahan said:


> Looks like a Walleye to me. Who knows, pretty crazy.


Those teeth are a bit large even for a walleye. Beyond that though, its head is shaped like a walleye, as is the eye positioning too. The lip is very walleye looking. Maybe it's an eye with larger than normal teeth?


----------



## woolybugger (Sep 11, 2007)

It looks like a Snakehead.









A voracious predators from China that threaten native fish species.

Scientists say invasive species pose potential problems to natural ecosystems, and the snakeheads are particularly worrisome because they are top predators that can grow to 3 feet long.

Snakeheads also are a threat because they can survive out of water and can crawl slowly across damp surfaces, meaning they could reach other bodies of water.

BIG TROUBLE!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

woolybugger said:


> It looks like a Snakehead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! That does look and sound like what it could be. Up to 3 feet! :shock: I'm glad I never swam in there.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

It does look like one of those snakeheads... hopefully they are not spreading! That could be a problem! I wonder if anyt small dogs have gone missing there? 8)


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is one that was found in Maryland. I guess people buy these as pets for their aqauriiums and sometimes let them go.
[attachment=0:2nbcgzbq]marylandsnakehead.jpg[/attachment:2nbcgzbq]


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Who knows, the closest thing is a Northern Snakehead. Northerns have a Primitive Lung, meaning they can breath oxygen out of water for several days and can also walk from one body of water to another. Which explains how it could have been found out of the pond near the Bay and road. But where are the fins? Northerns have large Anal fins, almost as long as the dorsal fin of 40-50 rays which goes along the whole back. SO if fins where missing there would be signs of fins being there at one time or another. They like shallow ponds, swamps, canals, muddy streams, and grow at a terribly fast rate
There have been reports of Northern in Maryland in 2000, Souther Cali, eastern Florida, and several other eastern states on the Coast. Maybe its our turn. Carefull boys they can reach up to 40 inches. 
Quick Somebody call Samual L. Jackson!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

yikes, community ponds seem to have mysterious things lurking in them _(O)_


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't need WB to tell me that is a snakehead. Illegal in Utah, and throughout most of the U.S. Some have stated the reasons. Why are some so concerned about fins? Didn't they say it was badly decomposed and looked as if it had been run over by a car? Also, gulls, crows ect., would have had a fun time munching down on that thing.


----------



## woolybugger (Sep 11, 2007)

It could be a dried up walleye, I don't know.

If it is a snakehead we're all in trouble. Thanks to Bucket Biology.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I had no idea that there were 4,000 fish in that pond. I looked at the pond before, but never fished it. Too bad all the fish died. 30 carp - that is a lot. And, I wonder where that goldfish came from. Man, that is a strange fish. It would be kind of neat to catch that prehistoric monster on your line :shock:


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

My friend has some land with a small pond on it in Morgan that is clear up in the hills and we went to it and found several dead fish like this along the shore line. They had big sharp teeth like this fish. We tried fishing the pond but had no luck. Have no idea what they were or how they got there.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Well the dwr officers told the news that it was a brown or a rainbow. just very decomposed thats why the teeth look so big.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> I had no idea that there were 4,000 fish in that pond. I looked at the pond before, but never fished it. Too bad all the fish died. 30 carp - that is a lot. And, I wonder where that goldfish came from. Man, that is a strange fish. It would be kind of neat to catch that prehistoric monster on your line :shock:


There have been goldfish in Pioneer pond for 25 years or more. I caught one as a kid that would probably have gone 3 or 4 pounds. When the irrigation that feeds the pond would stop flowing in the late summer, tons of goldfish would get trapped in the deeper sections of the inlet and we would catch them with our hands.

I don't know how many times I came home with a horrible sunburn on my legs, after laying on the bridge dangling bread dough on a hook catching those little buggers!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

It was just on the news... it was a lake trout that was decomposing.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> It was just on the news... it was a lake trout that was decomposing.


I saw it on the news too but I don't buy it. Looks just like a snake head!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Whats a lake trout doing in a community pond anyhow if that is indeed the case?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That's one heck of a lake trout....... _(O)_


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

waltny said:


> Whats a lake trout doing in a community pond anyhow if that is indeed the case?


You got me but i hear they put brooder stocked lake trout in salem pond as well.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's true. They planted several community ponds with lakers. A lot of them were pretty big when they released them, too.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I cant imagine they would taste very good. That would be quite a shock to someone to hook into something that large in a community pond...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I thought the teeth looked funny to be a trout. Too far apart.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

CRAPOLA so what does this mean are there more? Did it kill alot of the fish in the pond??


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought it would be nice and safe to float on one of our community ponds, but not with monsters like that being released into them. :shock:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I wonder if there are anymore in there or if that was just a one time thing !? I'm sure there are several strange fish spread out accross the state. :shock:


----------

